# Ceiling fan install



## ProHab (Mar 2, 2009)

H/O wants to add a ceiling fan in two upstairs bedrooms. There is attic access above the rooms. All that is in the bedrooms now is a single wall switch for a switched outlet. There is not an overhead light in the either room. H/O will supply the fans. They had a price from an electrician for $560 to do the work. I'm doing some other carpentry work for them so I will install the blocking between the joists for the fan. Just sounds high to me. I'm in the Atlanta area. Thanks for any input you may have.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

2 fans for that price the electrician must be hungry go for it.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

ProHab said:


> Just sounds high to me.


 
Guess it's a good thing the HO is paying for it then. Doesn't sound out of line to me. Maybe too cheap if the Electrician has to spend any time at the Bldg Dept. pulling a permit.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

ProHab said:


> They had a price from an electrician for $560 to do the work.


As usual with pricing questions on here, not enough information.

Does the attic have flooring of any type that needs to be removed or fished through for blocking/wiring?

Is the existing wall switch located on or near an outside wall, necessitating a belly-crawl on bare joists to get near the eave for fishing a wire down to it?

Is there insulation in that wall, which makes fishing wires considerably more difficult than if there is none?

Does the box containing the wall switch also contain a primary power feed, or will that have to be fished in (either to that box or the ceiling)?

Can the existing box be utilized with an over/under switch, or will it need to be replaced with a larger 3-gang box to allow for the original switch plus two more for the fan and the light?

Are the the walls old plaster and lathe construction, or modern drywall?

Is the electrician likely to be able to do the work in a couple of hours, or will it take more than half a day?

Is there a reason for the HO to accept this particular electrician's price without getting a couple of other estimates?

Do licensed electricians have a lock on the market because carpenters aren't allowed to do electrical work in our area?

I could come up with quite a few more...


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Chances are that these 2 upstairs bedroom switches won't be on an outside wall, unless there is an exterior staircase leading to the 2nd floor and is the main entrance for both bedrooms. That I am almost certain is not the case. The most difficult part of this job will be fishing down the wall into an existing switch box. You also might have to change a splice if there isn't a neutral conductor in the switch box. What will you do if you have to install a fan speed/ light control and the switch box isn't big enough? I think the guy gave you a good price.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Too many variables to beat this guy up on his price. Chances are the switched recepticle is a switched loop from the recepticle so a new feed with a nuetral for the switch will need to be fished. We dont know what kind of construction this is either so who knows what it will take to fish a wire from the switch to the fan/light location in the ceiling "if any of you have dealt with fire stops then you know what i am talking about". IMO these kinds of jobs are done by time and material or the contractor risks losing his butt. That money seems cheap to me. Hell, he will have almost an hour of labor just assembling the fans no less chasing wire.


----------



## ProHab (Mar 2, 2009)

All very good points and duly noted. Now I'm a little more (H/O will be as well) educated in the hurdles of ceiling fan installation in a remodeling situation. Thanks for your input


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

i 'am always amazed how poeple not in a specific trade, can question price and with only one price at that


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Remotes for fans are pretty inexpensive now & they take care of the one switch problem. Alot of fans come with them in the box.
Steve


----------



## joelv1967 (Apr 10, 2009)

I actually prefer removing the single gang box and replacing it with a 2 or 3 gang old work box (as appropriate for the situation). This makes fishing the wire easier, as I can get my hand inside the wall, and grab the romex as my apprentice is up in the hot attic feeding it down to me.

The price sound fair though with everything considered.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

stp57 said:


> Remotes for fans are pretty inexpensive now & they take care of the one switch problem. Alot of fans come with them in the box.
> Steve


That's pretty much irrelevant as the ceiling has no power to it...a 3-wire from the switch box to the ceiling alleviates the "need" for a remote.


In my area - under "good conditions" - this would be a $500 PER location job.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Why would he care what they cost? Could he be the homeowner??


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

stp57 said:


> Remotes for fans are pretty inexpensive now & they take care of the one switch problem. Alot of fans come with them in the box.
> Steve





Celtic said:


> That's pretty much irrelevant as the ceiling has no power to it...a 3-wire from the switch box to the ceiling alleviates the "need" for a remote.
> 
> 
> In my area - under "good conditions" - this would be a $500 PER location job.



I love my remotes, i have them in two bedrooms w/ceiling fans. after being spoiled by having a multi speed and light remote on the nightstand for a couple of years I wouldnt have a fan without one. I get peeved at the wife once in awhile when she hits the switch when leaving the room instead of using the remote.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> I love my remotes...



There is a difference between "need" and "desire".


----------



## ProHab (Mar 2, 2009)

*Ampman*,
Man you are so right. How could someone have the balls to question a price because they are not in that specific trade. So, with that way of thinking, if I told you I would run some one piece chair rail in your 12' x 14' dining room for $3500, not including paint, you wouldn't even think about questioning my price because your an electrician and not a trim guy. That sounds reasonable. 


*Warren*,
_"Why would he care what they cost? Could he be the homeowner??" _
was your question. Why not direct your question to me and not your forum buddies? The reason I care what they cost to install is that the homeowner asked me, and I honestly did not know if it was a fair price or not. That is why I posted my apparently very insulting question on this forum. 

Thanks to everyone else that actually gave me a straight and insightful answer like Celtic, joelv1967, woodchuck2, Magnettica, naptown CR , etc..


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

prohab,
first off get your head out of your butt,you relayed the message that the HO questioned the price not you ,now the HO might be in a trade or a professional or a dumb s&*t either way with one price how does anybody know what is reasonable:bangin:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Oops, I stand corrected pie taster. I missed that bit of info.
I bought a really nice fan (Crosswinds collection)from Lowes the other day. 52" w/ down rod & with a bowl light (bulbs included) & remote control for only $64 (It came in 3 or 4 different finishes). Reg price $80. Plus I mailed in a rebate to receive a $20 gift certificate.
Take _that _pastry eater (he he).
Steve



Celtic said:


> That's pretty much irrelevant as the ceiling has no power to it...a 3-wire from the switch box to the ceiling alleviates the "need" for a remote.
> 
> 
> In my area - under "good conditions" - this would be a $500 PER location job.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

ProHab said:


> *Ampman*,
> Man you are so right. How could someone have the balls to question a price because they are not in that specific trade. So, with that way of thinking, if I told you I would run some one piece chair rail in your 12' x 14' dining room for $3500, not including paint, you wouldn't even think about questioning my price because your an electrician and not a trim guy. That sounds reasonable.
> This is the wrong way to represent yourself. You know _you are being unreasonable_ with this price, the electrician's price you quoted was very reasonable to install fans where none existed.
> 
> ...


It's funny, you come on here with pricing questions, asking "if" a price seems fair. If we tell you yes, you aren't happy, if we tell you no, you aren't happy. Then everyone has to deal with all of the BS and complaining about the way you give an "opinion."

I hope you hang around long enough to see why everyone gets irritated/frustrated with "how much" questions, it is responses like your's above.

There is a way to ask this question properly, and then accept the results, it's called being open minded. Hang around, you will see.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

For the sparkys, if there is 14-3 running to the outlet, can you go up in attic, find the 14-3 run from the outlet to the wall switch, splice in w/2 jboxes, terminate the red coming from the outlet, feed the hot red coming from the switch and connect to hot going to fan j-box in the ceiling, connecting all neutrals of course & replacing old switched outet w/new one?


----------



## Timster (Feb 1, 2006)

Also, no one in their right mind would add a fan to a regular light box.

One has to replace the original light box with a fan box (50lbs?)... I know this has nothing to do with the original question; just adding to it.

You don't want that swinging heavy thing falling on you while you sleep. :clap:

Someone else can search for the NEC code for it. :notworthy


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

rescraft said:


> For the sparkys, if there is 14-3 running to the outlet, can you go up in attic, find the 14-3 run from the outlet to the wall switch, splice in w/2 jboxes, terminate the red coming from the outlet, feed the hot red coming from the switch and connect to hot going to fan j-box in the ceiling, connecting all neutrals of course & replacing old switched outet w/new one?


 if 14-3 is ran overhead its not allways done so


----------

